# REALITY CHECK - Here's what workers get paid to serve you on New Year's Day



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bu...ve-you-on-new-year-s-day-20181219-p50n8w.html

*Award rates*
This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day, according to these major awards:

*Hospitality Industry award *
_Adult Casual, Level 1 food and beverage_

• Full time and part time hospitality employees: $43.81 an hour.
• Casual hospitality employees: $48.68 an hour.
• Casino and gaming assistants, full and part-time: $33.04 an hour.
• Casino and gaming, casual: $51.63 an hour.​
*Retail award *
• Level 1 worker, full time or part time: $46.78 an hour.
• Level 1 worker, casual: $51.98 an hour.​
*Fast Food award *
• Level 1 fast food worker, full or part time: $46.78 an hour.
• Level 1, casual: $51.98 an hour.​
*Pharmacy award *
• Pharmacy assistant Level 1, full or part-time: $46.78 an hour.
• Pharmacy assistant Level 1, casual: $51.98 an hour.​


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

T


Hugh G said:


> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bu...ve-you-on-new-year-s-day-20181219-p50n8w.html
> 
> *Award rates*
> This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day, according to these major awards:
> ...


Hes rates are for employees not contractors . ..


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

DA08 said:


> T
> 
> Hes rates are for employees not contractors . ..


Exactly

So your casual on $51.98 gets to keep it , plus super

The contractor getting $51.98 has pay gst, fuel etc etc

How much would the contractor have to earn to take home that $51.98....

$75 ????


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bu...ve-you-on-new-year-s-day-20181219-p50n8w.html
> 
> *Award rates*
> This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day, according to these major awards:
> ...


These rates are only for New Year's Day only Well look like most of them will be earning zero dollars per hour instead of the rates stated . Most business will make loss 
and its better for them to close the shop . Everybody losses .


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Hugh G said:


> Exactly
> 
> So your casual on $51.98 gets to keep it , plus super
> 
> ...


Don't forget work cover insurance, sick pay, holiday pay (FT/PT staff), I'd say $85-95 area.

But can you work when you want?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day


Icecool said:


> These rates are *only* for New Year's Day *only* .


The quoted article states "This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day". As such these rates would apply to ALL to all Public Holidays - not "*only* for New Year's Day *only*" 



Icecool said:


> Well look like most of them will be earning zero dollars per hour instead of the rates stated .


This article refers to employees, could you please share with us how an employee on a rostered shift can earn zero dollars



Icecool said:


> Most business will make loss and its better for them to close the shop. Everybody losses .


Hypothetically the business could make a loss, however the employees would get paid these award rates, they do not work on commission.

Spellcheck is your friend. May I politely suggest that you spend some of your superfluous rideshare earnings on improving your atrocious spelling, grammar and comprehension skills. Having these skills will improve your chances of obtaining a real career and you would then not be condemned to a life of slavery as a rideshare driver.

Happy New Year !


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day
> 
> The quoted article states "This is where hourly wages start on New Year's Day". As such these rates would apply to ALL to all Public Holidays - not "*only* for New Year's Day *only*"
> 
> ...


Thanks your advise but its too late for me to learn all these grammars and spelling to get another career . I like the flexibility of Uber as work when I want and where I want . What i was trying to say was that no shops or less shops will be open on the public holidays . Have you read the stories in the article of how some employers rather close the shops on public holiday than open the shop . If they close the shop then the employees can't work so they earn zero dollar per hour . I have a friend who run a cafe he open every Xmas day but this year he close the shop to avoid making a loss . Everybody loses the customer can't buy , the employers are making a loss , the employees can't work as the shop is closed . Some Shop will have a surge on public holidays , I stay away from these shops and again the customer is a loser as well as they have to paid more for the same goods and services.


----------



## Hamza1994 (Oct 14, 2018)

My friend working at The coles is making very big money today $52/hr


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Hamza1994 said:


> My friend working at The coles is making very big money today $52/hr


What like working 2 hours only ? . Can your friend earn $600 a day ? I'm trying to have breakfast and a coffee right now . So hard to find one that's is open . Some many shops are closed today


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Icecool said:


> the employees can't work as the shop is closed


I think you will find the employees get paid for the holiday.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I think you will find the employees get paid for the holiday.


Yes only if your are employed on a full time basis. But only are paid as normal rate . But if your're on a casual basis like most employees these days . You don't get paid .


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Casual rates are usually 25% higher to compensate for the lack of public holiday, annual leave etc, the amount paid in any year is more or less the same whether you are casual or permanent, So casual employees do in fact get paid for public holidays, just in a different form.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Casual rates are usually 25% higher to compensate for the lack of public holiday, annual leave etc, the amount paid in any year is more or less the same whether you are casual or permanent, So casual employees do in fact get paid for public holidays, just in a different form.


That's correct . But if they were working on these public holidays they would get penalties rates on top of the extra 25% . Not sure about part time employees .!


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

This @#$ again....

It's all based on the fiction that employers are going to pay the correct wage on the day (big hint - 80% of the hospitality industry runs on wage theft so lolno)


----------



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

Teal said:


> This @#$ again....
> 
> It's all based on the fiction that employers are going to pay the correct wage on the day (big hint - 80% of the hospitality industry runs on wage theft so lolno)


Can't see McDonald's paying some spotty teen $52 an hour on any day of the year.
Must be loopholes.


----------



## Rachoz1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I worked for a few hours on new years day. i did 7 trips and made just over $200. i was happy with that!


----------



## why not (Oct 2, 2016)

Rachoz1 said:


> I worked for a few hours on new years day. i did 7 trips and made just over $200. i was happy with that!


Pretty good, pity it is only one day a year though.


----------



## Rachoz1 (Jan 21, 2019)

why not said:


> Pretty good, pity it is only one day a year though.


I did 4 trips and made $120 on saturday


----------

